# New Nest Boxes



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hubby is building one of our members some nest boxes. Once done, we'll just take them and hang em' on the wall. Pretty neat looking. He's making the doors so that they swivel on dowel rods........I'm taking pictures as we go along.
It's 4 X 8 with 9 boxes. 

This one is just the basic frame and shelves.











And these two are with the dividers in place. Guess we'll be working on the doors tomorrow.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I was hoping you would post pics of them....tell him he can just bring em here to ol' Lanexa VA........they look great...Id like to see it with the doors too


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

They look great  Does he outsource himself to NJ???


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> I was hoping you would post pics of them....tell him he can just bring em here to ol' Lanexa VA........they look great...Id like to see it with the doors too


I'll post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> They look great  Does he outsource himself to NJ???


You buy the plane ticket.........I'll pack his bags........


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

They look great, it must be so nice to have a carpenter for a husband.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> They look great, it must be so nice to have a carpenter for a husband.


It would be if he would build ME something.........


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice, clean design - you just know the birds are going to enjoy the new digs! Looking forward to more photos!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice!! Lookin' good!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks guys. Just came from the garage and are mostly finished with the nest boxes now.

These are the perch/doors.









Perch/door installed inside the frame









All 9 doors installed


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Doors can be put in position for mating the birds up. Hen inside, cock outside. 












Wood pieces installed for keeping the perch/door locked.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

your husband does VERY nice work!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im jealous of who ever is going to get these....hubby works fast....I guess with this weather we are having not much else to do..


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

how much does something like that go for?
I couldnt build you a sandcastle if it was going to save my life lol
i would ride there and pick it up


----------



## tullyking (Jun 18, 2008)

wow, very nice, amazing job .


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Nice boxes! YOur husband does excellent work and so quickly! YOu must have a great husband. What's the secret for getting a man to do this? I think I'm destined to assembling and installing my own new perches!


----------

